
So What Does 5G Actually Do? And Is It Worth What the Carriers Are Demanding? - okket
http://www.wetmachine.com/tales-of-the-sausage-factory/so-what-the-heck-does-5g-actually-do-and-is-it-worth-what-the-carriers-are-demanding/
======
Nokinside
This is very US centric way to look at things. US mobile carrier markets are
not very competitive, so 5G brings little benefits to the consumers.

The biggest difference in 5G parts that are extensions to existing LTE
infrastructure is energy efficiency (80% of the energy is used in base
stations) and cost of deploying massive capacity boost. It enables radically
reduced total cost of ownership in urban areas and remote areas. Of course, if
the mobile business is not competitive in your country, those benefits are not
distributed to consumers as soon as in other countries.

> Nothing about 5G changes the basic problem that the return on investment in
> rural areas is lousy because it has lower population

Energy efficiency and sleeping base stations and solar panels powered
stations. They definitely change the ROI for rural areas. More efficient and
less dense macro sites in rural area will increase the coverage.

